# Look what i got?!!!!



## dougmays (May 11, 2013)

Friends...I've started doing the backyard competition thing and decided that i wanted to get a trailer (or just bigger) smoker for those events. I've posted a few times on the forum asking for information about reverse flows and about rigs i found. After a long 3 month search or so i found her! Met a nice guy in Jacksonville who made it for himself but realized it was to big for him and his family who rarely make any Q. so i went up this weekend and brought her home.

and here she is













newsmoker.jpg



__ dougmays
__ May 11, 2013






I'll post more pictures later but I'm really excited! can't wait to giver her the inaugural smoke(well for me at least, she is plenty seasoned)!


----------



## goingcamping (May 11, 2013)

Awesome Doug! A trailered RF will be my next project/toy!

~Brett


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2013)

That's cool Doug...  is she coming to the S. FL. Gathering with ya ? You and her should be well acquainted by then...  :icon_eek:


----------



## coffeecreek (May 11, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Friends...I've started doing the backyard competition thing and decided that i wanted to get a trailer (or just bigger) smoker for those events. I've posted a few times on the forum asking for information about reverse flows and about rigs i found. After a long 3 month search or so i found her! Met a nice guy in Jacksonville who made it for himself but realized it was to big for him and his family who rarely make any Q. so i went up this weekend and brought her home.
> 
> and here she is
> 
> ...


Want your money back?
Thats a puuuuurrrrfit pit!!! Not too big for back yard, not too small for comp's.
OK, money back plus $100
Way to go, great looking rig!!!


----------



## dougmays (May 11, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's cool Doug... is she coming to the S. FL. Gathering with ya ? You and her should be well acquainted by then...


i think i might just bring her..i needed a date anyway :)


CoffeeCreek said:


> Want your money back?
> Thats a puuuuurrrrfit pit!!! Not too big for back yard, not too small for comp's.
> OK, money back plus $100
> Way to go, great looking rig!!!


LOL thanks everyone!


----------



## coffeecreek (May 11, 2013)

dougmays said:


> i think i might just bring her..i needed a date anyway :)
> LOL thanks everyone!


$150? I love that thang!


----------



## seenred (May 11, 2013)

Congrats, Doug!  That's a real nice find!

Red


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 11, 2013)

Very nice rig, Doug!!!! I'm sure you're stoked (pun intended). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your WSM will be awefully lonely just sitting there so I'll let her move in with me for $50. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## dblbogey (May 16, 2013)

Awesome smoker!! I want one too!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 16, 2013)

did we "light her fire" yet ?    :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 16, 2013)

Cool , Doug 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Good luck in the comps. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm not rich enough to afford competing , LOL .

Nice looking Smoker . Have fun and as always ...


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

I love it!  Cute smoker!  Good luck!

Kat


----------



## fpnmf (May 16, 2013)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## woodcutter (May 17, 2013)

Nice smoker! Congratulations!


----------



## dougmays (May 17, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Cool , Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After buying this guy, i'm not sure i am rich enough anymore either LOL!


KathrynN said:


> I love it!  Cute smoker!  Good luck!
> 
> Kat


cute...i think you mean "manly", "devilish", "awesome"....but certainly not cute ;)


----------



## steve-o90 (May 17, 2013)

Lol looks great Doug! I need to get me one of those


----------



## kathrynn (May 20, 2013)

Doug.....I'mma Girl!  It's cuuuuuuuttttteeeee!  haha

Kat


----------



## rubbin butts (May 31, 2013)

*Doug, when we get done with it, they will then call it "BADASS".  *

*NO MORE CUTE!!!*


----------



## dougmays (May 31, 2013)

Heck yea!!!  Ron (RubbinButts) his helping me take my trailer from wobbly to nascar-capable!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 31, 2013)

That's cool...  If Ron is gonna be the crew chief..   I know you will be the first one off pit road...  

BTW..  how's that thing cook ?


----------



## bruno994 (May 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig man!  Can't wait to see some Q-View...


----------



## dougmays (Jun 1, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's cool... If Ron is gonna be the crew chief.. I know you will be the first one off pit road...
> 
> BTW.. how's that thing cook ?


it cooks good! i've gotta post up my first smoke with it. was out of town for a week so i'll get that up this weekend. And yea cant want to get it onthe new trailer!


----------

